# Bluetooth Box mit Mikrofon koppeln (Kaufberatung)



## pelektrik09 (19. August 2016)

Grüße liebe pcgh-Community,

ich bräuchte eine Beratung bzgl. der "Bose ® SoundLink ® Mini II Bluetooth ® Lautsprecher". Ich möchte folgende 

Lautsprecher: Bose (R) SoundLink (R) Mini II Bluetooth (R) Lautsprecher carbon: Amazon.de: Audio & HiFi

mit folgendem Mikrofon: Mikrofon fur Smartphone, Omnidirectional: Amazon.de: Elektronik

verbinden.

Nun die Frage, geht das auch ohne Handy? Gibt es da ein Gerät der die Kommunikation zwischen den beiden Geräten herstellt?


----------



## pelektrik09 (25. August 2016)

Habe ich die Frage unverständlich gestellt oder bin ich im falschen Bereich gelandet? xD


----------



## JackA (25. August 2016)

Jop, so ein Gerät gibt es, nennt sich Laptop.  (klingt sarkastisch, ist aber ernst gemeint).
Mikro an Input von Laptop, der mit Bluetooth zum Soundlink verbunden ist. Dann stellst du den Pegel vom Abhören im Laptop entsprechend ein und schon hörst du das, was du in den Laptop sprichst, aus den Bluetooth Lautsprechern.


----------



## pelektrik09 (25. August 2016)

Danke für die Antwort, aber ich will mobil bleiben und noch nicht einmal ein Handy benutzen. Ein Handy wäre da eh besser für mich geeignet als ein Laptop


----------



## JackA (25. August 2016)

Folgendes müsste auch klappen, kann ich aber nicht 100%ig sagen, da noch nicht getestet:
Mikro an Smartphone, das mit den Soundlink koppeln.
Jetzt brauchst du nur ne App, bei der das gesagte live ausgegeben wird (wie beim telefonieren).


----------



## pelektrik09 (29. August 2016)

Danke für die Antwort aber wie gesagt wollte eigentlich ohne Handy auskommen. Apps zu der Anwendung gibt es genug (z.B.: Microphone).


----------



## MetallSimon (29. August 2016)

Du suchst sowas? auvisio Bluetooth-3.0-Transmitter zum Senden von Audio-Signalen, mit USB Mobil ist es dann mit kleiner Powerbank
Let me google that for you


----------



## pelektrik09 (30. August 2016)

Danke für die Antwort aber ich bin mir nicht sicher ob man da auch ein Mikrofon anschließen kann bzw, Ob das Teil die Signale vom Mikrofon erkennt.


----------

